

CU Open Source Group... move over Berkeley, MIT, Stanford, Harvard... - brooksbp

URL: http://cuopensource.org/about<p>The CU Open Source Group is an on-campus student group affiliated with the University of Colorado and the Computer Science Department. The group's aim is to contribute to existing open source software projects as well as to create and administer its own projects. Frankly, we're tired of seeing too many great solutions coming from students at Berkeley, Stanford, Harvard, MIT, and the like.<p>The CU OSG has plans to work on the following: Symfony PHP framework, linux wirless drivers, software for the PS3 Cell Processor, Memcached, IPB, etc...<p>Our founders already have made contributions towards Symfony &#38;/ Yahoo!, Ubuntu, and the Boulder based startup Me.dium<p>We highly encourage others to get involved at their universities -- even start a group!!!
======
rrival
I'd love to know how many uniques news.yc is getting from Colorado and what
that trend is like. I realize it's not sv, arrington suggested !sv = you're
not serious about your startup, it's beneficial to be in sv statistically,
Boulder is on par with sheboygan for funding (j/k matt) but I'm seeing an
increasing amount of signal from Boulder / Denver.

------
brooksbp
It's a really clean, laidback, thriving, liberal environment

